

Ask HN: What do you think about new Yahoo ads? - zeynel1

Here are 2 alternative designs that I posted for Yahoo ads.<p>http://zeynel.posterous.com/new-yahoo-ads<p>http://zeynel.posterous.com/yahoo-ads-2<p>What do you think?
======
zeynel1
Live links:

<http://zeynel.posterous.com/new-yahoo-ads>

<http://zeynel.posterous.com/yahoo-ads-2>

